# Some 40K related 3D models



## Matsuo (May 18, 2012)

These were also posted on another forum, so some of you might recognize them 

C&C most welcome!


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Those look pretty cool.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Now get yourself a 3D printer


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Sakura_ninja said:


> Now get yourself a 3D printer


I've got one... ¬¬


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Sakura_ninja said:


> Now get yourself a 3D printer


...isnt that just any printer? I mean you might have to be smarter than I and put in all the "fold here/cut here" lines to make it 3d...:laugh:


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

Not exactly, I have one of these...

HP Colour 3D


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

what does it "print" in? and how much does the material cost?


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

It print in ABS plastic - with a resolution of 0.2mm - using a Fusion Deposition Microdot method.

As to material costs, not all that expensive, but the runtime of the machine and the consumables required ramp the cost up somewhat... 

I ran a set of 3D Deathwing Objective markers off for a buddy of mine, large enough that the wingspan was larger than a 40mm base, and they came to £35...

Sadly, as it is a business asset, I can't do freebie favours willy nilly  

But I would be more than willing to provide people with a quotation for printing models


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice looking 3D's.

Certainly seems to be the way of the future, once it gets a bit more mainstream and the materials costs come down .... well things may well change for GW and the like.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

hum, might get one of these 3D printers for myself


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd give it ummmmm about 5 years, that's about how long it took Digital cameras to be worthwhile.


----------

